# Oh 'effluent'.!!!



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

http://abc7news.com/politics/president-trump-orders-military-strike-against-syria/1844146/

Oh WOW. Here we go again.
But as been said Trump had done in 36 hours what Obama didn't do in 6 years.

In a way I'm glad as Assad has been guilty of hundreds of thousands of deaths and untold suffering. I hope he is tried for war crimes.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> http://abc7news.com/politics/president-trump-orders-military-strike-against-syria/1844146/
> 
> Oh WOW. Here we go again.
> But as been said Trump had done in 36 hours what Obama didn't do in 6 years.
> ...


 That is indeed what we are led to believe by our media but is it the truth?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I believe GG. But then I must be unusual as half the planet believes in God and I don't.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think we ever get to hear the truth these days, you have to search for it as best you can with what you have. When the bomb that finally takes us all out hits I dont suppose we will really know why or who really caused it all. 

Blimey. I think I need to go back to sleep.


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I think we hear more truth these days, as we have social media and other such things. But I also believe we hear more lies through the same channels. In the past, we had to rely on print for the news. Stories could be altered easily before we actually read them. We are now seeing the news live as it happens. 

It is up to ourselves to make our own judgement as to what we believe and what we think are lies. 

But a person who drops barrel bombs on his own people would also use chemical weapons on his own people. 

But Trump is too trigger happy. If he carries on like this he will cause a lot more trouble for everybody.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, most of the media is controlled by Murdoch and has his editors spin attached. 
We do browse the TV news outside the UK quite often to get as balanced a view as possible.

Your bright today Barry........

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

As Revise says you have a wealth of sources to look for your information but nearly all of them have an agenda including social media. Its no good just reading the Daily Fail unless you simply want to read what you want to hear. You cannot rely on what you read on Social Media either. Live reports and perhaps well put together documentaries made by people on the ground are perhaps more reliable. I just take everything with a pinch of salt now or look to what the sources agenda might be and read between the lines.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought "Social Media" was for kids and Trump.?

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> I thought "Social Media" was for kids and Trump.?
> 
> Ray.


 Are we not on social media now? I don't mind being called childish but I do not resemble Trump in any way.:smile2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh no GG. From what I see on my extended families FB & Titter, mhf is very upmarket and almost intellectual. Well at times.!!!

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

barryd said:


> I dont think we ever get to hear the truth these days, you have to search for it as best you can with what you have. When the bomb that finally takes us all out hits I dont suppose we will really know why or who really caused it all.
> 
> Blimey. I think I need to go back to sleep.


We'll all go together when we go, every Hottentot and every Eskimo
When the air turns uranius we'll all go simultaneous


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan 

Thanks for that - a good reminder of what a clever wordsmith he is. I googled to see if he still 'is' and find no reference to his demise; he is 89, but retired from performing to teach mathematics and theatre.

I always think of him paired with Paddy Roberts ('Ballad of Bethnel Green')

Oh where have their likes gone?

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The man is a genius Geoff.

I checked yesterday and saw that he's still living, which is excellent news.

He knew when to retire from the music business. He said that the stuff he'd written was the best he could do and that doing more would only have produced inferior stuff. I love all of it and especially watching him perform it. That live performance was in Copenhagen in from of an audience whose first language presumably wasn't English and yet they got every nuance. 

There are several other performers of similar vintage who I hold in similar regard. Joyce Grenfell who Muareen Lipman mimics perfectly. Gerard Hoffnung. Bob Newhart.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Alan

I likened him to Paddy Roberts and then found out that Decca Records issued an LP of Paddy Roberts because of Tom Lehrer's success, which I did not know when I wrote.

We could probably add Viktor Borge to your list, all of which I like.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh my goodness, this reminded me of all of those performers, used to listen to them on the old valve radio.:surprise::surprise:


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> http://abc7news.com/politics/president-trump-orders-military-strike-against-syria/1844146/
> 
> Oh WOW. Here we go again.
> But as been said Trump had done in 36 hours what Obama didn't do in 6 years.
> ...


Interesting that the story stated that the Russians knew of the attack in advance.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Dave and did nothing about it??

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Oh no GG. From what I see on my extended families FB & Titter, mhf is very upmarket and almost intellectual. Well at times.!!!
> 
> Ray.


This is from Facebook Ray and it seems very factual.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=729126400571065


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

And another one;



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=729878757162496



To me both links seem quite convincing so does that mean our media is deliberately lying to us? :frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Definitely another view GG. But who is actually giving out the truth.??

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Who knows Ray? I think what it does show though is take everything you read or hear in the media with scepticism.........I suppose that's how the Americans ended up with Rump.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

This one doing the rounds on facebook would seem to suggest we are being fed a load bull sh1te.

http://yournewswire.com/truth-bomb-bbc-british-ambassador/


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

yournewswire.com
is CLICKBAIT

Ideal for facebook readers

Clickbait
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Clickbait is a pejorative term describing web content that is aimed at generating online advertising revenue, especially at the expense of quality or accuracy, relying on sensationalist headlines or eye-catching thumbnail pictures to attract click-throughs and to encourage forwarding of the material over online social networks.[citation needed] Clickbait headlines typically aim to exploit the "curiosity gap", providing just enough information to make readers curious, but not enough to satisfy their curiosity without clicking through to the linked content.[1][2][3]
From a historical perspective, the techniques employed by clickbait authors can be considered derivative of yellow journalism, which presents little or no legitimate well-researched news and instead uses eye-catching headlines that include exaggerations of news events, scandal-mongering, or sensationalism.[4][5]

Specially for your attention :wink2:

http://realorsatire.com/yournewswire-com/


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

So are you saying a former British Ambassador to Syria is deliberately lying? Have you joined Peribro with putting your fingers in your ears and humming? I suppose as a Wail reader you will only read articles that agree with your political opinion and to hell with looking for the truth.

Another example of Propaganda but on a different subject;


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> So are you saying a former British Ambassador to Syria is deliberately lying? Have you joined Peribro with putting your fingers in your ears and humming? I suppose as a Wail reader you will only read articles that agree with your political opinion and to hell with looking for the truth.
> 
> Another example of Propaganda but on a different subject;


Good grief,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Frankie Boil the foulest mouth from the bottom of the Marianas Trench

You'll be quoting Kim Yung Un next ..........See a shrink !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

greygit said:


> Another example of Propaganda but on a different subject;


Pity they can't speak coherent English.

Ray.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Good example of not listening but criticizing all the same Guys. All together now, put your fingers in your ears and go la la lala la. :grin2::grin2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Good example of not listening but criticizing all the same Guys. All together now, put your fingers in your ears and go la la lala la. :grin2::grin2:


:kiss:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Peter Ford did say what he's quoted as having said, and he makes a reasonable case for wanting more evidence to show how the chemical weapons were released.

I'd compare his position now to that of Hans Blix before the Iraq invasion. Blix turned out to have been right. I won't be surprised if, in time, we find out that Ford is too. The least we should do is to entertain reservations about what the intelligence services are telling the media.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

GEMMY said:


> Good grief,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Frankie Boil the foulest mouth from the bottom of the Marianas Trench
> 
> You'll be quoting Kim Yung Un next ..........See a shrink !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Yes, anybody that can't see reality as instructed by the Wail must be mad mustn't they Gemmy? As for describing anyone having a foul mouth that's a little kettle and black, is it not? :wink2:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

greygit said:


> Yes, anybody that can't see reality as instructed by the Wail must be mad mustn't they Gemmy? As for describing anyone having a foul mouth that's a little kettle and black, is it not? :wink2:


"that's nice" :kiss:


----------

